# 425 magnum w/ 28" OL



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

Found a few guys running 27" with no problem. My question is will the 425 have the balls to turn the 28" outlaws in the thick stuff? I know it will need a clutch kit. I found a good deal on some 28s with wheels in my area so I was considering getting them. I would rather have the bigger tires anyways. Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

Bump

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Used to have a 425. It will do fine with 28s just keep it in low range in the mud. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I have 27 outlaws and i turn em fine in Low ...i have a 2" lift and i dont think i could clear 28s BUT i do have original springs so they have alot of sag in them ...if u were to get new springs and a 2" lift im sure u could cleae 28s no problem


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

I never even use high unless I'm on a dirt road anyways so that's not a problem. And I also need new struts and springs so I'm gonna get the stiffer ones...don't know which brand yet. I have a 2" lift as well...I sure hope they will fit. I knew you had the 27s and I thought at one point I read you cleared them at stock height ,but I could very well be wrong lol. I may have to do some more checking around...I know one guy on the polaris forum has 28" ol2s on his magnum 500, but it could be built different as well. Thanks for the replies! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea i cleared 27s stock but wen i come out a mudhole, it would catch my fender and hit the footrest and then i flexed ona stump wen i get home and it touched so i bought a lift now it dont even get close lol but i still dont think i can clear 28s ....oh and if u get 28" OL1's, they ride like crap! If u think after ur changes u can clear 29.5s i would do tht or drop to 27s ....but its up to u, with a decent clutch kit u can turn 29.5s!


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

Really? I never heard that..glad someone told me! What makes them ride worse? I wanna go big but the 29.5s may be too much for the 425...I really have no clue though. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I think they ride rougher cause the lugs are spaced out more than the 27s or 9.5's! And i think if u email EPI with what mods u have done and what size tires ur runnin, they can hook u up


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

That's probably who I will go with when I get around to clutching. Depending on what kind of shape this 28s are in I may just say screw it and buy them. I may regret it later on. I still have the stock tires for riding hard pack and for during hunting season. When we go to mud parks hopefully I won't mind the bump...everywhere else will probably be the stock tires because they are alot cheaper lol. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea ha i mean u prolly will be happy with the 28s my buddy has a set skinny wide and he likes them just they are a lil more bumpy than mine ha ...just make sure u can clear them and stay in Low u should be good


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

I hope they will clear lol. If not I will resell them haha. Maybe I can take my bike when I go get them and see if the guy will let me throw them on and check for rubbing. I can only try the fronts though because I need to find some preddy hubs to swap out the back. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

either that or sell the back two rims and get the right pattern ...i kept my two rims and just ordered two back wheels with the 4/4 bolt pattern ....looks purddy now  do you know if you have orginial coil springs in front? if so, the 2" lift will prolly bring it up 2" but that will make it like how it was wen it was new lol ....thats what it did for me ....im thinking bout getting new coil springs and having the 2" lift so it will be a lil higher ...get what im saying?


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah. I would assume mine are original. I need new shocks and springs though....it has a gangster lean to it lol. And I can't find any rims that fit that pattern hardly. Idk what kind of wheels are on these yet so that will come into play with whether I do hubs or new wheels. The guy is supposed to get me some pics tomorrow. Hopefully I can go look at them as well. Maybe if I'm REAL lucky the backs will be 4 on 4 lol. But I doubt it haha

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

A guy on the Polaris forums said the 28s will clear with a 2 inch lift and his never rubbed. So by the time I get the stiff epi springs I shouldn't ever have to worry about it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Well depends on if he had 28 outlaws or not...and dependin on if he had a diff tore it could be clearing cause its not true to size as alot of tires arent ...idk i just kno i have worn out springs and wen i put the 2" lift on i could clear the 27s with ease! Maybe 28s can fit, but i dont have any to try lol


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

I think he had the OL. He talked like he did. He has 29.5 outlaws now. But he said he had to do a lot of trimming to make them fit. If they don't fit I will make them lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

U should be able to chop ur floorboards up and make em a lil smaller but keep it clean lookin


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

If I do it I will definitely make it look good lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Ive thought bout doin it to clear 28s so i can run EDLs


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

You like those better than the laws? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Nope not better just my second choice ...and i would rather have those in 28s than laws in 28s


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

Gotcha

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

